# The Death Of Skyrim



## vostok (Nov 19, 2017)

Skyrim was out years ago ...just in time for me as I had just complete fallout 3 and all them mods

I didn't install them Skyrim mods other than the viking boat and tall tower

from SD.Lucky? at Nexus mods

both made the game a little easier

Then I waited and waited for Elder Scrolls Online

...it took for ever

they promised the fan base that we'd have an option to play single player

and last minute changed their minds

the fan base dissolved from about 20mil to less than 1 mil in 2 months

and I've yet to meet any Skyrim player thats played Elder Scrolls Online

_bummer!_


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 27, 2017)

They fucked up.

Elder Scrolls Online was supposed to be simply a multiplayer version of Skyrim/Oblivion from the outset. The reason they changed their minds was they thought they could be another World of Warcraft with it.

They thought wrong.


----------

